# Rose service



## janik97 (22. November 2012)

High,
Ich habe festgestellt, dass meine RS domain r nicht richtig einfedeert.
Allerdings will ich nicht das mein bike 14 Tage weg ist xD und außerdem ist der service relativ teuer für einen Schüler.
Denkt ihr der örtliche Händler guckt sich die Gabel billiger an? Also da ist warsch. Nur Öl ausgetreten habe ich gelesen.
Ich möchte es nicht selber machen, da ich 2 linke Hände habe.
Ach ja und außerdem müsste die Schaltung mal richtig eingestellt werden, weil ich möglicherweise nachdem ich das Schaltauge eingebaut habe etwas verstellt habe.

Ein bisschen Freundschaft ist mir mehr wert als die Bewunderung der ganzen Welt.

Otto von Bismarck


----------



## fuxy (22. November 2012)

Das kann auch der Händler um die Ecke. Meiner nimmt für die Gabel ( Komplettservice ) glaub ich 75  inkl. Material. Für Schaltung einstellen, nen Eiermann für die Kaffekasse ( 5  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janik97 (22. November 2012)

Hm aber 75 fürs Gabel aufschrauben?
Scheint mir ein wenig viel.
Und kann ich da nichts machen wegen Garantie oder so? Also ich meine das Bike habe ich seit Juli.

Ach ja und wie bekommt man eig. Trek aus dem Steuersatz? Also bei mir knackt das immer im wiegetritt.


Ein bisschen Freundschaft ist mir mehr wert als die Bewunderung der ganzen Welt.

Otto von Bismarck


----------



## fuxy (22. November 2012)

Also wie du Trek aus dem Steuersatz bekommst weiß ich nicht , aber DRECK bekommste nur raus durch ausbauen und reinigen, dann alles wieder gut fetten und zusammen bauen.


----------



## janik97 (22. November 2012)

Wie Dreck geschrieben wird wissen ich tue.
War nur eine Anspielung auf Trek xD

Ein bisschen Freundschaft ist mir mehr wert als die Bewunderung der ganzen Welt.

Otto von Bismarck


----------



## fuxy (22. November 2012)

Hab ich auch so verstanden.


----------

